# Any ideas guys!!!!!



## ma1978 (May 30, 2009)

We have a 16mths old little one and he's seems to be getting fussy with his food mainly at breakfast time and tea time. But lunchtime he seems fine any ideas what we could try we have tried different foods tried taking tray off highchair and sitting to big table but still fussy. And tips or ideas we could try !!!!!!!!    Thanks guys  x x


----------



## mummy to little pea (Nov 8, 2013)

Hi Ma, 

we had a very similar problem with out 22 month old when she came home, what we did was one for mummy and one for baby, if it is a new food then try putting a taster on her lips with spoon so she can lick it.

I depends on what you are feeding her, we found out that DD does not like skin (on potatoes, sausages etc) so took that off and she did not like lumps neither and if there were lumps we feed her gravy with it.

I found the fruit pots from cow and gate are fab, smooth, no lumps and she demolishes them now, took 5 mins at the beginning for her to like as she would not let me put a taste on her lips, once she did she was fine.

Hope above makes sense, shattered today and need sleep and cant write sentances properly lol


----------



## ma1978 (May 30, 2009)

Yeah all make sense Hun will give it a go. Thanks for your ideas. X x


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

It's quite normal with toddlers. One day my lil man will eat everything on his plate and other days takes aversion to some thing or other. Best advice I had was from other parents and not to stress about it as it can then become an issue.

I go with the flow in that as long as I know LO has taken in enough food through day via our set meal/snacks then I don't worry if he doesn't eat much of one meal.
With it being morning/evening - could it be he knows milk is coming or has had milk and filled himself up a little? My LO was still on milk am & PM at this age and only gave up morning milk at around 2.

HTH x


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

My lo is now 20 months and has refused to eat fruit for the last few months, as m2lp said the fruit pots are great as they are smooth. He will not eat lumps or skins like m2lp bubba. That goes for tomatoes too. I also de skin sausages, jacket spuds, chicken Breast etc. 
I have just got him eating baked beans as that was a no no too. 
I just leave everything on his plate, I have the same as him and lay it out the same.
Then I slowly eat mine just saying yummy mummy loves these, watch mummy eat them. After awhile he will copy and that's how we have now had a breakthrough with baked beans.
I understand it's a phase but still can be very frustrating. 
Also it's hard to get lo to sit still long enough to eat the whole plate so as soon as he starts acting up I let him down but leave the plate of food on the table. I sometimes find when daddy gets home from work lo wants to eat the rest then.
It has to be a texture thing as lo wouldn't eat raisins until yesterday he tried them covered in yogurt and ate the lot.


Good luck xx


----------



## SWGirl (Aug 19, 2004)

I've found that a few months ago my son started refusing things that he previously liked.  I just keep offering these things anyway.  Some things he's started eating again such as bananas and (halved) grapes.  He used to love porridge and now won't touch it but whenever I eat porridge I try to give him some.  Hoping he will like it again soon.  If he doesn't eat his breakfast or dinner I just give him a banana and some yoghurt or something else healthy that I know he will eat about 45 mins later.  I'm not really sure what else to do.  I'd rather keep offering him new things or things I know he used to like instead of giving him the same preferred meal each day.


----------

